# Most beautiful atty ever



## Aydhin (17/12/14)

So i love chess, and i love vaping. And now they have combined the 2 by making the five pawns kayfun lite plus( tried to upload a pic, wouldnt work) the device is stunning. Have a look , im sure somebody will agree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (17/12/14)

A link maybe?


----------



## Aydhin (17/12/14)

http://www.kitclope.fr/1668-p_fiche_large/kayfun-lite-plus-edition-five-pawns-svoemesto.jpg 

there u go


----------



## kimbo (17/12/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Aydhin (17/12/14)

Thanks for the upload

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> So i love chess, and i love vaping. And now they have combined the 2 by making the five pawns kayfun lite plus( tried to upload a pic, wouldnt work) the device is stunning. Have a look , im sure somebody will agree


Very cool, thanks for sharing. We should have a game some time.


----------



## Aydhin (17/12/14)

That would be a delight @Gambit


----------



## Silver (17/12/14)

Lol, thats so cool @Aydhin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/12/14)

thats does look cool. not practical imo but really does look good


----------



## Aydhin (17/12/14)

Id buy it just to have on display


----------



## BhavZ (17/12/14)

Wait for FT to bring out the cloned version lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aydhin (17/12/14)

Its already been done at 12$ , plus its already in my cart lol china ftw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Aydhin (17/12/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1994201

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

